# Reparando Amplificador Pioneer SX-790



## Nimer (Jul 19, 2009)

Gente, acudo a ustedes porque no puedo encontrar el diagrama del Pioneer SX-790..












Al parecer funciona un sólo canal, y tengo que reparar el otro.. Todavía no me llegó el equipo, pero eso me dijeron que tiene.
Espero que al abrirlo encuentre con la vista lo que está pasando, qué se quemó, o si un capacitor se infló..
No estoy muy interiorizado con las REPARACIONES de equipos.. Y tal vez no sepa distinguir el problema si no es con algo visual. Cuento con un multímetro y mucha mania.

Se trata de un Amplificador de 45W x 2 @ 8ohms.
Alguien sabe si es transistorizado, al menos? 
Qué problemas serían posibles que tenga además de alguna soldadura cortada, un transistor volado, o capacitor inflado?

Cómo pruebo un capacitor si mi multímetro no mide capacidad? 
Es posible medir todo sin desmontar de la placa?

Gracias por responder todo!


----------



## ManyaCarb (Ago 15, 2009)

Que tal

ese modelo es uno de los antiguos Pioneer, pero aun a su edad puede seguir funcionando y dando satisfacciones a quien lo posee.
Lamentablemente no tengo el manual de ese modelo pero he visto un website en el que si tienen el SX-780 y SX-770 , que evidentemente no son los mismos, pero tal vez te pueda ayudar de alguna forma
(No se si en este forum puedo hacer referencia a otro website)
Si todavia necesitas esa información me lo haces saber
Buena Suerte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2009)

En la Pioneer que está en la esquina de San Juan y Salta (Capital Federal - Constitución) , me cobraron casi más barato el arreglo de lo que a mi me salían los transistores.

Saludos


----------



## ManyaCarb (Ago 16, 2009)

Buen  dato el aportado por DOSMETROS.
Tal vez en ese lugar le puedan dar alguna información con respecto al equipo.
Por donde vivo el "dealer" mas cercano esta a 120 km y por solo pasar por la puerta ya te cobran 50 dolares

Buena Suerte


----------



## martinvol (Ago 16, 2009)

pregunta presio donde dice DOSMETROS, y si no (no te combiene por alguna razon) levantale la tapa, limpialo, mira si hay algo a simple vista y si no ves retocale las soldaduras (tenia un equipo pionner que me trajeron de USA en el 70, retocando las soldaduras quedo como nuevo )

Saludos


----------



## rash (Ago 16, 2009)

qué amplificador más bonito, seguro que suena bastante bien, claro está, cuando lo arregles   

saludos


----------

